# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  'Yaşam dönüşümdür'

## ceydaaa

asdasd.jpgEkolojik yaşamı destekleme konusunda öncü projelerin yaratıcısı, Buğday Derneğinin kurucusu Victor Ananias, aramızdan ayrılışının ikinci yılında anılacak.
3 Mart 2011de kaybettiğimiz Buğday hareketinin fikir babası ve Buğday Derneğinin kurucusu ve vizyoneri Victor Ananias, aramızdan ayrılışının ikinci yıldönümünde Bodrum Bitezde, Şişli ve Kartal %100 Ekolojik Pazarlarda ve ekolojik yöntemlerle inşa ettiği Kaz Dağlarındaki Çamtepe Ekolojik Yaşam Merkezinde anılacak.

Ananiasın anısına tasarlanan www.victorananias.org web sitesinde Victor Ananiasın yaşamı, attığı tohumlar (Buğday Restoran, Doğal Ürün Dükkânları, Buğday Ekolojik Yaşam Dergisi, TaTuTa, %100 Ekolojik Pazarlar, Çamtepe Ekolojik Yaşam Merkezi), ardından yazılanlar, mutfağından, albümünden, kaleminden, yorumlarından, sesinden ve fırçasından bölümlerinde ondan kalan pek çok iz yer alıyor. Vedasından sonra arkadaşlarınca yayıma hazırlanan yazılarından oluşan Yaşam Dönüşümdür isimli bir de kitabı bulunuyor. Böylece kısa yaşamına pek çok şey sığdıran Victor Ananias, ardında bıraktıklarıyla var olmaya ve ekolojik yaşam alanında ilham vermeye devam ediyor.

----------

